# L.A. Gangbangers fighting in Syria



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 7, 2014)

http://m.youtube.com/?#/watch?v=LiWj0-2w8As

Watch if you can, trying make it through ghetto bullshit is hard enough.

I find it really odd that a couple of gangbangers from L.A. would go to fight in Syria, and although it looks like some silly ass "watch my untrained ass pop off a few rounds while I run my suck" it has me.really wondering what the hell they are doing there. More so why would they make a video of themselves over there? 

I get these "homies" are not the brightest crayon in the coloring box, but damn....Really?


----------



## Chopstick (Apr 7, 2014)

That link takes me to the main page of Youtube.com.

Any how...maybe the locals need to replace some drivers?

http://www.laprensasa.com/309_ameri...-die-in-explosion-in-syrian-city-of-homs.html



> At least 29 rebel combatants died Sunday when a car bomb exploded in the central part of the city of Homs, located 160 kilometers (about 100 miles) north of Damascus, Syrian opposition groups said.


----------



## Isiah6:8 (Apr 7, 2014)

Chopstick said:


> That link takes me to the main page of Youtube.com.



Delete the "?app=desktop#" (or like portion depending on what you are using) portion of the url after you click the link and are brought to the youtube.com homepage


----------



## CQB (Apr 7, 2014)

A bit of commentary;






As the vid states, minorities in the ME side with the ruling power for protection and have done for some time.


----------



## Muppet (Apr 8, 2014)

I was gonna ask if these assholes were North or South assholes, MS-13 or 18th. St. but I saw a caption saying Sureno's. Hence the reason they are from L.A. Either way, fuck them.

F.M.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 8, 2014)

It just seems really odd to me that some L.A. gandbangers would be fighting in Syria. Mexico? Yeah I can see that, but Syria? It just seems really strange to me. 

I'm not sure if I am just missing the story here or whatever, but really why? What are they gaining by fighting on either side of that civil war. Are they supportive to a side, are they just getting their kill on, or are these fools trying to gain some experience and creds?

I guess my mind is wondering on the why's, but again it just seems very odd.


----------



## ZmanTX (Apr 8, 2014)

So umm if they are fighting in the Middle East with Terror organizations... Does this add them to the our governments watch list giving them national security reasons  to send some hellfire rockets into the heart of LA? :-" 

It would definitely help law enforcement exterminate all these ass holes


----------



## CQB (Apr 8, 2014)

Are they basically any different than some average kid who gets inspired at mosque on Friday and decides jihad is right up his strasse?
No, not really.


----------



## JBS (Apr 8, 2014)

I lost a few IQ points listening to that.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 8, 2014)

CQB said:


> Are they basically any different than some average kid who gets inspired at mosque on Friday and decides jihad is right up his strasse?
> No, not really.



The difference for me, would be there network of gangs here in the states. Probably more so there abilities to transport and distribute illegal products, through a retarded network of security. But probably the most concerning difference, would be the unaccountable chemical weapons in Syria and the region.


----------



## CQB (Apr 8, 2014)

Yes to all, but thanks to their awesome OPSEC...well, you know the rest.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 8, 2014)

LOL yeah, obviously someone who should be watching must have seen this....

Like I said I just find it really odd.


----------



## Brill (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm really confused. Armenians are Christians.


----------



## CQB (Apr 9, 2014)

That area of the ME is quite a mix both ethnically and linguistically. So are you wondering why a Christian minority would side with a Muslim minority, the Alawites? As mentioned above the minorities favoured the ruling parties primarily for protection, in this case Armenians. I believe that Saddam looked after the Jews in Iraq, for example. And lets not forget Armenians had a tough time in 1915 at the hand of the Turkish Muslims, the first genocide of the 20th century. So an event like that would colour your outlook.


----------



## Scotth (Apr 15, 2014)

Muslim radicalization in prison is my guess.  Better that they are shooting up the streets of Syria than the US.  Great export IMHO.


----------



## AWP (Apr 15, 2014)

When you go overseas to fight for/ against a corrupt regime you gain some military training.
With some military training you can return home and expand your drug empire.
When you expand your drug empire the police get nervous.
When the police get nervous they will shoot anything in sight.
When the police shoot anything in sight lawyers get rich.
@pardus is gay.

Don't let pardus suck a dick for a ham sandwich, stay home and reject fighting in a foreign country.


----------



## MOTOMETO (Apr 16, 2014)

Above post should be nominated for post of the year.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 16, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> When you go overseas to fight for/ against a corrupt regime you gain some military training.
> With some military training you can return home and expand your drug empire.
> When you expand your drug empire the police get nervous.
> When the police get nervous they will shoot anything in sight.
> ...



So wait, you're saying lawyers will get rich and that you are all out of ham sandwiches?  You dirty, filthy, strange man you.


----------



## Scotth (Apr 18, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> When you go overseas to fight for/ against a corrupt regime you gain some military training.
> With some military training you can return home and expand your drug empire.
> When you expand your drug empire the police get nervous.
> When the police get nervous they will shoot anything in sight.
> ...



All I can say is WOW!  Well played.


----------

